# Pix That Make You Laugh



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Yea that’s a quiet and awkward ride.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

This one made me laugh years ago, thought I'd share it again.










Proof that Uber wants to screw you! Unless you see a horse head, lol.


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

Reading a lot of complaints about insurance coverage lately.......


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

Two questions when I was behind this guy.
1. Would it help if you got pulled over?
2. How would pax react if they were walking up from behind?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

All 4 pix made me laugh more than I thought.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ttown Driver said:


> Reading a lot of complaints about insurance coverage lately.......
> 
> View attachment 420368


Uber Medical Transport !


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mista T said:


> This one made me laugh years ago, thought I'd share it again.
> 
> View attachment 411202
> 
> ...


&#127826;&#127826;


----------



## Broken Spoke (Mar 26, 2018)

Uber boner


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

not exactly laughing about this one, but could be worth a shot.


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Wife vetoed this shirt I tried to buy


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Ubertool said:


> Wife vetoed this shirt I tried to buy
> View attachment 428891


Obviously she has no taste. :biggrin:

.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Loved those station wagons with the seats facing cars in back


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Bspringz (Jan 3, 2020)

As for my friend John in the ocean, he was a 20 minute drive away. Thanks for the $3.75.


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Toilet humor?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Go to Chipotle or any other place that leaves out the serviettes. 
Grab a pile of them with your order.
Put the serviettes in the bathroom.
Put plastic grocery bag in the bathroom.
When TP runs out, use serviettes.
Throw used serviettes into plastic grocery bag. (Do not throw serviettes or paper towels into the commode)
Tie off plastic grocery bag and put into trash.
Take out trash.
Wash hands thoroughly three times.
Problem solved.
You are welcome.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

The Seattle Uber Porta Potty Truck.

Yes this is real. Money well spent for the drivers :thumbup:


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> The Seattle Uber Porta Potty Truck.
> 
> Yes this is real. Money well spent for the drivers :thumbup:
> 
> ...


I bet the TP is already gone. People probably stole it.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Legalizeit0 said:


> ..................


If people still told ethnic jokes, this would be a good one.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> The Seattle Uber Porta Potty Truck.
> 
> Yes this is real. Money well spent for the drivers :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Maybe they can bring me a pax while they are at it.


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

*Breaking News:*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

A coworker sent me this pic yesterday. It was an April Fools joke.


----------



## Tismi (Dec 21, 2019)

Ttown Driver said:


> not exactly laughing about this one, but could be worth a shot.
> View attachment 428312


The guy is not even wearing the mask right! Yikes!!


----------



## Bonmot (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> A coworker sent me this pic yesterday. It was an April Fools joke.


There would be Riots.
Looting & Burning !


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> There would be Riots.
> Looting & Burning !


I was so pissed for like a half an hour. I was already plotting on going shopping on the 31st to stock up and then she texted us back saying that it was a joke.



Mista T said:


> View attachment 429036
> 
> 
> Toilet humor?


I saw this post a few weeks ago and I didn't even notice that it was the #4 with the degree sign above it. I actually saw what she was seeing.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

It's gettin' weird in here.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Buffoon in full flight.


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

GOT to be Photoshop!
That woman BIG!!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 428857


Doesn't humping the flag count as desecration?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Go to Chipotle or any other place that leaves out the serviettes.


No more at Chipotle.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> View attachment 448861
> 
> 
> No more at Chipotle.


Because of Gwen Stefani I will always know how to spell Bananas.
&#127820;


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Because of Gwen Stefani I will always know how to spell Bananas.
> &#127820;


Not because of these guys?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Ubertool said:


> Loved those station wagons with the seats facing cars in back


Haven't been on vacation...

If you haven't seen the US...

Facing backwards in a third row seat...

And waving at the cars behind...8>)

Can you say Oldsmobile F85...

Rakos


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

Language alert,

Be sure and read the replies...
I AM in fact Rolling On The Floor,
If Popeyes Delivered.....


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Rakos said:


> Haven't been on vacation...
> 
> If you haven't seen the US...
> 
> ...


When I was a teen my second car was a 1964 Buick Special, that think was a tank. Some time in the late 80's both motor mounts broke. Chained the engine down and entered it in a demolition derby. Came in second place and won more money than I paid for the car. I bought if for $125.00 in 87.


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

*Homeschool Driver's Ed*


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Doesn't humping the flag count as desecration?


Hes been humping the American people without consent.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Ttown Driver said:


> *Homeschool Driver's Ed*
> 
> View attachment 461521


Followed by:


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Followed by:


What an effin' crackup! &#129315;

.


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Ttown Driver said:


> View attachment 527597


Hallelujah, Brother!

.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Ttown Driver said:


> View attachment 428853


Learn to sit and stay too



Lissetti said:


> View attachment 428984


Thats where all the XL passengers live


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Got this email today. It gave me a big laugh.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

bone-aching-work said:


> Got this email today. It gave me a big laugh.
> 
> View attachment 527918


Ehhhhh yeah, please remember this causes delays....... :bored:


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Can't get away from the name... &#129396;


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ttown Driver said:


> View attachment 527597


I had Jesus a few times as a driver in Cancun:










Of course Our Lord And Savior Jesus hada pristine 5.0 rating.

I left him a great tip and compliment too:


----------

